# Maximum Mounting depth of front MK4 speakers?



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

What is the max possible speaker depth I can fit in the front doors of a mk4 gti using spacers and ensuring the doorpanel will fit over the speaker. I don't care about using the speaker grilles as I know there is no way they will fit over my speakers.
*I have a set of Focal Utopia 165w components that I'm trying to squeeze in there. Some people say they will fit with spacers others say its a custom fiberglass job only.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Mounting depth of front MK4 speakers? (TooLFan46n2)*

you hvae enough room to fit an 1 1/2" spacer between the door panel and the door. i have the new alpine type r's and they fit no problem. do you have the dimensions on your focals??


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm also at about 1.5" with two layers of 3/4" MDF spacer rings. I don't understand why someone would give you poor information saying it's a custom fiberglass job. As long as the speaker opening is correct, you should be fine between 1.25"-1.75". The main thing is that you clear the window mechanism with the back of the speaker.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*

Agreed all you need is MDF Spacers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

i did the same. 3/4" mdf spacers with alpine type r 6.5 inch components. definately enough room for another 3/4" of spacers. these are the best front doors ive ever had. so much potential, you could basically put any speaker in there you want.
when you take the panel off, youll see that the factory speakrs have a rubber/plastic gasket that sticks out about 1.5 inches above the speaker, so theres pleanty of room.
just gotta make sure you tape your wires down to the back of the speaker or the window will snag em. mine were pretty close.


----------



## 1781ccT (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (cky3k)*

1.5" of MDF for me as well.

Advice on this being a 'custom fiberglass job' = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
More than likely, they just didn't know any better. Either that, or they were trying to upsell and get a bunch more $$$ out of you.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Sorry for the delayed response, the focals measure approx 3" deep. So you guys are saying they will fit? Does any sell spacers or even better show a picture or give me some measurements so I could make some? I don't have any wood tools but I have a friend who could fabricate some up for me.


----------



## 1781ccT (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

To fabricate those rings:
Take one of your speakers and measure the mounting flange. You want to make sure as much of the mounting flange will be in contact with the MDF as possible, so that basically means the opening (inner diameter) will be as small as possible while still allowing the speaker to lay flat on the MDF.
Then, transfer that measurement to MDF and, using a compass or similar tool to aid in drawing circle, trace the inner diameter.
Personally, when I did my mine, the difference between the inner diameter and the outer diameter as about 1-3/8". So, then measure out about that far and use the compass to draw the outer diameter.
Then, to cut the ring out, just use a jigsaw. Two 3/4" rings on top of one another equals the 1-1/2" spacer you need.
When you go to mount one the speakers, mount your spacer and then the speaker, then roll the window down to make sure it clears the back of the speaker.
Tip of the day....cut the inner diameter out first, then do the outer diameter.



_Modified by 1781ccT at 11:00 AM 6-21-2005_


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

I have the 165K2 mids in my doors which have a similar depth as the Utopias. I made my spacers 1.75" thick because at 1.5", the magnet was real close to the window when lowered. Also, simple rings are not the best in my opinion because the factory grill is not lined up with the mounting hole on the carrier panel. I offset mine (made an oval on the first layer) 9/16" to center the speaker with the grill. Here are a couple pics:


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (vedubau)*

^^^.... so few people realize it.... just go out to your car w/ a flashlight and check it out... the speakers are probably mounted and inch too far toward the back of the car and i think they're also a about half an inch too high... i say if your going to the trouble, go ahead and get a little creative an offset the speaker toward the front and bottom of the car as much as you can(its not easy).... i offset my spacers AND angled them using bondo... so the speakers are pointed a little higher and its improved staging imo, but thats a little overkill and don't bother attempting unless you have a bunch of free time


_Modified by flashback at 7:13 AM 6-22-2005_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Wow, this is great! Thanks for all the info. Everyone has contributed an idea to me in some way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have a couple other questions....


_Quote, originally posted by *1781ccT* »_
Personally, when I did my mine, the difference between the inner diameter and the outer diameter as about 1-3/8". So, then measure out about that far and use the compass to draw the outer diameter.


1. Ok, so you saying the width of the speaker spacer is close 1 3/8"? That seems pretty wide to me.








2. Does the dynamat creat a sealed area behind the speaker? I would like to do something to improve the bass response from the Utopias as I feel they are more sensitive to application and enclosure - I wasn't to impressed with the midbass in my last car.
3. Everyone speaker spacers look black, are they painted or are you guys using the OEM rubber shroud over top of them?



_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 11:44 AM 6-22-2005_


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

the guy on your last post is just using plastic spacers(avoid them if you can), and the guy in the previous post i believe just painted his or covered them in something black
here are mine


----------



## 1781ccT (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
1. Ok, so you saying the width of the speaker spacer is close 1 3/8"? That seems pretty wide to me.


In retrospect, they probably are somewhere between 1" and that 1-3/8", depending on where the measurement occured. My jigsaw doesn't have a roller blade guide, so it didn't always stay true. But when I mocked the spacers in place, the size didn't seem to matter.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (1781ccT)*

Thanks for everyones help...today I fabbed up some spacers. I just test fitted them and the bottom spacer needs redone but my top is okay. I mounted the tweets and hopefully will be able to cut some new spacers tomorrow and get the speakers mounted up.
Where did everyone mount there crossovers?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Where did everyone mount there crossovers?

trunk...
i'm going active though now, so no crossovers








but just don't mount them in the doors ... first its a really tough fit, second i've heard that the electronics and what not in the doors can induce noise into them... not sure if thats true though, oh and mounting them on the ground can be a bad thing.. in the even that you spill something on them


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_
trunk...
i'm going active though now, so no crossovers








but just don't mount them in the doors ... first its a really tough fit, second i've heard that the electronics and what not in the doors can induce noise into them... not sure if thats true though, oh and mounting them on the ground can be a bad thing.. in the even that you spill something on them


I don't think mounting them in the doors will create noise. I've had them in doors before and up under the dash. But I'm going to try to mount them in the trunk inside my amp rack.
Alright 2 more questions so I can finish up my install...
(1) The factory monsoon amp, do I just unplug the wiring harness from it to disable it?
(2) Another noob question....what wires do I want to keep seperate...is it the power and RCA's or the power and speaker wires? Sorry I forget its been 5 years since I've had to touch my stereo system.


----------

